# drake killer choke tubes



## glatz (Mar 27, 2004)

does anybody know where to order the drakekiller choke tubes from kevin i believe? how much, still 75 dollars?? thanks :sniper:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Custom Gun Works
Kevin Heyer
701 232 8525


----------



## claycrusher (Jan 20, 2006)

Kevin can be reached at [email protected] enter drakekiller tube in the topic area. You can also call him at701-232-8525.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

$75 of the best money you spent on your gun!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Maverick said:


> $75 of the best money you spent on your gun!!!!


Ditto that


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yep, it is a killer if the right person behind the gun knows how to shoot!!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Yep, it is a killer if the right person behind the gun knows how to shoot!!


Exactly..

great chokes but you have to know how to shoot with it and the use the right loads..kevin will help you out recommended shot, the other part is up to you.


----------



## glatz (Mar 27, 2004)

recommended loads for the drakekiller, size, shot, brand etc....
I have tried to call and email kevin and just received the choke but was wondering if anybody can list this info that i'm missing?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Drakekiller said:


> Custom Gun Works, Inc.
> 401 N. Univ. Dr.
> Fargo, ND 58102
> 
> ...


pay attn. to the bold letters.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

i do not have drakekiller choke ,but i have not heard any bad reports about them. if I had time to send my gun inbetween seasons i would definatly do it.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Just took my new beretta in yesterday for a drake killer. :beer:


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

You need all the help you can get Decoyer


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Attitude from a sota, typical


----------

